# if you're scared you shouldn't be on the road



## TheJDog (26 May 2017)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9N5wibjmDA8


what a moron.


----------



## Markymark (26 May 2017)

No way would I have gone through there. I would also have stopped for the ped at the zebra.


----------



## Drago (26 May 2017)

"If you're half sharp would wouldn't be driving a wheelbarrow for a living", would be my reply.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (26 May 2017)

I think the OP is referring to the hipster cyclist as the moron.


----------



## vickster (26 May 2017)

He evidently thinks he'll be ok, he's wearing a helmet, glasses and a stupid beard


----------



## ianrauk (26 May 2017)

No point even engaging with the twat.


----------



## Milkfloat (26 May 2017)

Crap attitude and a crap beard - so glad I escaped London many tears ago.


----------



## Bollo (26 May 2017)

No way I would have gone down there either, but I long ago gave up trying to have reasonable discussions with other road users. My current tactic is to say something that completely throws them ie "Your beard smells of soup"


----------



## vickster (26 May 2017)

Bollo said:


> No way I would have gone down there either, but I long ago gave up trying to have reasonable discussions with other road users. My current tactic is to say something that completely throws them ie "Your beard smells of soup"


or is that a swallow or a house martin nesting


----------



## Drago (26 May 2017)

London is awful. I couldn't wait to heave.


----------



## Milkfloat (26 May 2017)

User said:


> If a place makes you cry, then you should avoid it.



I should go back and edit my post - but I think you spotted a certain beauty in it.


----------



## Rooster1 (26 May 2017)

What a tool.


----------



## jonny jeez (26 May 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Crap attitude and a crap beard - so glad I escaped London many tears ago.


Yep, it's proper shite


----------



## Drago (26 May 2017)

In think it's pronounced bleud.


----------



## I like Skol (26 May 2017)

I couldn't resist the urge to click on the vid (I know ) and really wished I hadn't. What a pair of prize knobs!

Mr HelmetCamVigilanteWon'tLetItDrop that filmed the incident (Was that you Jdog, I really hope not) should have got out of Weirdy Beardy's face before he got that camera rammed somewhere it might get some vivid internal shots! I didn't hear the dialogue where the bearded guy is alleged to have told the helmet cammer to go through the gap and not be scared and had no desire to watch it again to see if I could pick it up.If he did say that, he was wrong and the cyclist had every right to ignore the advice. He didn't have the right to whine, moan and complain about it for the next mile or whatever and stick his camera in beardy's face at every opportunity.
Another nail in the coffin of the helmet cam argument IMO...,.


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2017)

That's a real bad beard - all the bugs it will collect for snacking ?

3 morons in that video, the guy who sneaks through, cam man and weirdy beardy.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (26 May 2017)

Another non event made glorious for YouTube ego pampering


----------



## ufkacbln (26 May 2017)

There is an appalling level of ill informed beardism on their thread


----------



## vickster (26 May 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> There is an appalling level of ill informed beardism on their thread


Why? He looks like a dick


----------



## ufkacbln (26 May 2017)

vickster said:


> Why? He looks like a dick


That is the helmet and HiViz......


----------



## vickster (26 May 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> That is the helmet and HiViz......


and the beard...


----------



## I like Skol (26 May 2017)

I just hope nobody spots what bike he is riding


----------



## davidphilips (26 May 2017)

Its bad when cyclists have run ins with bad car drivers, but when cyclists act like school children its just sad and no wonder cyclists sometimes get a bad name.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 May 2017)

vickster said:


> and the beard...


Bleeding' Beardists....


----------



## snorri (26 May 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> Bleeding' Beardists....


Anything to declare sir?


----------



## winjim (26 May 2017)

Tedious nobbery all round really. Not sure where I stand on the beard issue though. I mean I had one before they were cool.


----------



## DaveReading (26 May 2017)

winjim said:


> Not sure where I stand on the beard issue though. I mean I had one before they were cool.



Don't be so modest. Once you'd grown one, they became cool. Kudos.


----------



## vickster (26 May 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> Bleeding' Beardists....


Just crap bushy ones


----------



## Milkfloat (26 May 2017)

jonny jeez said:


> View attachment 354053
> 
> Yep, it's proper shite



I am glad you agree


----------



## Milkfloat (26 May 2017)

User said:


> Drivers have disagreements frequently, do they get themselves a bad name?



In my book, generally yes, but then again, I drive a BMW. In my defence, I cycle more miles per year than I drive.


----------



## jefmcg (26 May 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> Crap attitude and a crap beard - so glad I escaped London many tears ago.


So you wouldn't find a single peanut in Warwick?

Edit: Peanut? Really? Is a*****e too much for the sensitive?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 May 2017)

Cunobelin said:


> That is the helmet and HiViz......


HiViz doth offend mine eye.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 May 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Its bad when cyclists have run ins with bad car drivers, but when cyclists act like school children its just sad and no wonder cyclists sometimes get a bad name.


There is no group of "cyclists" any more than there is a group of shoeists.


----------



## davidphilips (26 May 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> There is no group of "cyclists" any more than there is a group of shoeists.



Eh? Dont really understand what you mean?


----------



## I like Skol (26 May 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Eh? Dont really understand what you mean?


He means those pedestrians, always walking across the road and never checking behind themselves before turning. They are a menace because they don't stick to one side of the pavement. Bloody nobbers the lot of em!


----------



## Drago (26 May 2017)

jonny jeez said:


> View attachment 354053
> 
> Yep, it's proper shite



Try riding that in the dark without ending up like those blokes in Deliverance.


----------



## jefmcg (26 May 2017)

Shot or raped?

Either way, I've ridden through there a lot after dark. 

Too unattractive to shoot, I guess.


----------



## Markymark (26 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Shot or raped?
> 
> Either way, I've ridden through there a lot after dark.
> 
> Too unattractive to shoot, I guess.


They enjoy your banjo playing too much.


----------



## Bollo (26 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Try riding that in the dark without ending up like those blokes in Deliverance.


Good at the banjo?


----------



## I like Skol (26 May 2017)

I would just like to point out that I am scared every time I ride my bike (those of you that know me might find that hard to believe). Scared that some idiot will inadvertently try to kill me and scared I might screw up and get myself killed. It is good to be scared, it is the fear that keeps me alert and vigilant against the many opportunities that exist to cut your life short!


----------



## Bollo (26 May 2017)

Markymark said:


> They enjoy your banjo playing too much.


Shizzle, beaten to it by the London ponce!


----------



## Milkfloat (26 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> So you wouldn't find a single peanut in Warwick?



None trying to get me to commit suicide up the inside and none on a bike with such a potty mouth. The beard though, we have a couple of those.


----------



## winjim (26 May 2017)

This is Deliverance. Tour de Yorkshire went up it recently...

Check out this segment on Strava: http://app.strava.com/segments/1135031 — Strines Climb Ewden Bank (AKA Deliverence)


----------



## Drago (26 May 2017)

User said:


> I am given to understand that his squeal is something to behold.



Like a piggy?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 May 2017)

davidphilips said:


> Eh? Dont really understand what you mean?


There is no collective group of "cyclists". Because I ride a bike we don't necessarily have anything in common other than a mode of transport. There are individuals, some ride bikes, some drive cars, some are nobbers some of the time, others are nobbers all of the time.


----------



## rrarider (26 May 2017)

I hate saying it but those two cyclists were a pair of ar**holes. Too hard to say which one was the worst.


----------



## Vegan1 (26 May 2017)

I took the beard ''Come on mate'' to mean either go or move out of the way, it's unfortunate (based on my own anecdotal experience) that many people on two wheels, more so motorised rather than non motorised when filtering either misjudge the width of their bike or bottle it - if so then move out the way. I doubt the camera guy would have been killed or even injured with the kerb design as it was with no barriers and no junction for the truck to turn left so what he said was an appeal fallacy for something that was not there.


----------



## I like Skol (26 May 2017)

It was really bugging me trying to i.d the bike that is being ridden by Beardy. I know it is a GT Grade but the colours didn't seem right for any of the normal models. Turns out it was the entry level spec from when the bikes were 1st Introduced, alloy frame with Claris groupset






RRP £649.99 at the time. Seems he is a cheapskate on his bikes as well as his razors!


----------



## jonny jeez (26 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Shot or raped?
> 
> Either way, I've ridden through there a lot after dark.
> 
> Too unattractive to shoot, I guess.


Oh Don't be so hard on yourself, cos you sure gotta purdy mouth.

(Sorry that was a terrible attempt to quote the film in a reply...it just sounds weird now!)


----------



## jonny jeez (27 May 2017)

User said:


> Drivers have disagreements frequently, do they get themselves a bad name?


Yes.

WVM anyone?


----------



## jonny jeez (27 May 2017)

Drago said:


> Try riding that in the dark without ending up like those blokes in Deliverance.


Streetlights innit (Psst its Hyde park)


----------



## jonny jeez (27 May 2017)

I think Cam man was justifiably angry to have beardy bloke ride along side him and tell him that he has no right riding on the road...because apparently he is scared.

I can imagine I would be pretty angry if another rider made a derogatory comment to me whilst I was riding.

I don't think I would have reacted the same way as cam man but each to their own.


----------



## jonny jeez (27 May 2017)

User said:


> Is that all drivers?


No but if you add BMW/Audi/Range Rover/Taxi's/Bus drivers/ Yoofs/Oap's and of course Cagers....us cyclists have pretty much all drivers down as daffodils because of the actions of very few.


----------



## slowmotion (27 May 2017)

I just can't understand why anybody would want to model himself on Mr Twit.
http://www.roalddahl.com/create-and-learn/make/get-crafty/mr-twits-beard


----------



## I like Skol (27 May 2017)

jonny jeez said:


> I think Cam man was justifiably angry to have beardy bloke ride along side him and tell him that he has no right riding on the road...because apparently he is scared.
> 
> I can imagine I would be pretty angry if another rider made a derogatory comment to me whilst I was riding.
> 
> I don't think I would have reacted the same way as cam man but each to their own.


Cam man received a few passing comments and should probably have made a few brief comments in return, and that would have been the end of it (something that rhymed with beardy banker would have sufficed)! Instead Cam man continues to needle beardy until beardy has no choice other than to engage in a full blown discussion on the merits or otherwise of various approaches to urban commuting technique (complete with non-handed gesticulation to reinforce his point).
As has already been pointed out, they are both prize turnips! Beardy should have hit the hammer and dropped the whining b'stard. Cam man should have spent less time acting up to the camera and focused on the job in hand!


----------



## Jimidh (27 May 2017)

Three points here

1. I wouldn't have gone up the inside of that truck

2. Beardy man is a prick

3. Camera man is a whingy dick who should be man enough to go 'whatever'


----------



## steveindenmark (27 May 2017)

winjim said:


> Tedious nobbery all round really. Not sure where I stand on the beard issue though. I mean I had one before they were cool.



I think you are right. Both the camera guy and the beardie guy are both plonkers. But beards have never been cool.

I really couldn't care what people say to me on the road. It goes right over my head.


----------



## User16625 (27 May 2017)

Drago said:


> "If you're half sharp would wouldn't be driving a wheelbarrow for a living", would be my reply.



And the following would be mine:


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbNAVnJh4a8


----------



## ufkacbln (27 May 2017)

snorri said:


> Anything to declare sir?



No.......


----------



## TheJDog (27 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> I couldn't resist the urge to click on the vid (I know ) and really wished I hadn't. What a pair of prize knobs!
> 
> Mr HelmetCamVigilanteWon'tLetItDrop that filmed the incident (Was that you Jdog, I really hope not)
> ...,.



Not me. If I'd posted that I'd have cut it short for obvious reasons .


----------



## cyberknight (27 May 2017)

jonny jeez said:


> I think Cam man was justifiably angry to have beardy bloke ride along side him and tell him that he has no right riding on the road...because apparently he is scared.
> 
> I can imagine I would be pretty angry if another rider made a derogatory comment to me whilst I was riding.
> 
> _*I don't think I would have reacted the same way as cam man but each to their own*_.


Chuck a water bottle at him ?


----------



## Venod (27 May 2017)

FO twat would have been sufficient from the camera man.


----------



## Dan B (27 May 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> I really couldn't care what people say to me on the road. It goes right over my head.


You ride a recumbent or are you just short?


----------



## ufkacbln (27 May 2017)

Why do people feel the need to look down on recumbent riders?


----------



## BrynCP (27 May 2017)

I've had this same experience, but unlike the camera man I don't feel it's my duty to educate other road users, nor do I wish to argue, ongoing, with another road user. If other road users want to squeeze by, I will move aside for them happily.

Regardless of if a large vehicle can or cannot make a turn left, you're potentially in their blind spot, and if they don't maintain their distance from the kerb when they move off, at any moment, you could be under it.


----------



## jonny jeez (27 May 2017)

User said:


> That is just amongst some cyclists. There is no equivalent give us all a bad name trope across wider society.


You don't have to represent all, to be representative in some people's mind.

Hey look at that, we're back into politicians again


----------



## steveindenmark (27 May 2017)

Dan B said:


> You ride a recumbent or are you just short?



Both. But like I said. It goes right over my head.


----------



## ufkacbln (27 May 2017)

Once had a guy rant about cyclists in a pub

Just informed him I was riding a human powered vehicle, not a cycle.

He just looked blank.....


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 May 2017)

User said:


> That is just amongst some cyclists. There is no equivalent give us all a bad name trope across wider society.


Yes, there is: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Out-group_homogeneity


----------



## Origamist (28 May 2017)

Hopefully, the bearded cyclists has learnt a valuable lesson - exercise patience and keep your trap shut, otherwise you will be the victim of an extended, condescending lecture that finds its way onto YouTube...


----------



## Vegan1 (28 May 2017)

Origamist said:


> Hopefully, the bearded cyclists has learnt a valuable lesson - exercise patience and keep your trap shut, otherwise you will be the victim of an extended, condescending lecture that finds its way onto YouTube...



The sentiment given at the end by the cam guy p*ssed me off.


----------



## Lozz360 (28 May 2017)

I like Skol said:


> He means those pedestrians, always walking across the road and never checking behind themselves before turning. They are a menace because they don't stick to one side of the pavement. Bloody nobbers the lot of em!


They don't pay road tax either!


----------



## Origamist (28 May 2017)

Vegan1 said:


> The sentiment given at the end by the cam guy p*ssed me off.



Well, there was a perverse narrative symmetry to the clip. At beginning of the sequence the bearded cyclist is actively encouraging the cycle cam cyclist to push through a gap close to the wheels of a HGV that _could_ have ended tragically and by the end the cycle cam cyclist is distastefully imagining a similarly gruesome scenario, but involving the GT riding antagonist and a HGV.

Unedifying all round, I'd agree, but I'd only have words with a fellow cyclist if they'd taken serious risks with my safety, or possibly, if they'd taken risks with their own. Critising the caution of others is fatuous and unnecessary.


----------



## J1888 (29 May 2017)

Vegan1 said:


> The sentiment given at the end by the cam guy p*ssed me off.



Hi beardy!


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (29 May 2017)

All could have been avoided with one word: 'Whatever'.


----------



## jefmcg (29 May 2017)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> All could have been avoided with one word: 'Whatever'.


Or they could both have taken their dicks out to find out for sure which one is bigger.


----------



## vickster (29 May 2017)

jefmcg said:


> Or they could both have taken their dicks out to find out for sure which one is bigger.


Or smaller...


----------



## Alan O (29 May 2017)

I've watched the vid and I've read the responses here (with which I pretty much agree), but my overwhelming thought is that the older I get the less I understand the need for confrontation. You want to be a dick? Then go be a dick, it's no skin off my nose.

Alan


----------



## cabbieman (29 May 2017)

When i watched that my 1st reaction was dont be a twat mate and go through the gap. Just wait. And thats what you did and you're still alive. Live to ride another day. Life's too short


----------



## summerdays (29 May 2017)

Alan O said:


> I've watched the vid and I've read the responses here (with which I pretty much agree), but my overwhelming thought is that the older I get the less I understand the need for confrontation. You want to be a dick? Then go be a dick, it's no skin off my nose.
> 
> Alan


Yes and no... I also don't want to witness a potential accident happen myself or know that the driver /cyclists family has to live with the potential consequences.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (29 May 2017)

If one would shrink to offer a stranger commentary on the vigour of his sexual performance, for fear of the response, why on earth would one offer, unbidden, opinion on the other's riding style and cyclecraft, as surely the former discourse would be more warmly welcomed than the latter?


----------



## subaqua (29 May 2017)

Cam cyclist sounds like cyclegaz of idiot cyclists fame .


----------



## subaqua (29 May 2017)

User said:


> Different ID on YouTube.



I got that but sounds so similar . Do all south London cyclist sound like that ? 

Certainly a familiar voice ....


----------



## BalkanExpress (29 May 2017)

subaqua said:


> I got that but sounds so similar . Do all south London cyclist sound like that ?
> 
> Certainly a familiar voice ....



@ianrauk sounds nothing like that, and he's as sarf as it gets. 

I don't think I sound like that either, but I have been away for a very long time...


----------



## Leodis (29 May 2017)

The saddest thing in this video except the poor riding by every cyclist on it would be he has a little dig at the end and fails to drop bearded rider as he puffs off.


----------



## Leodis (29 May 2017)

To be fair to the bearded one, the lorry was bending left with the road and not turning left and there was a bus lane.


----------



## Origamist (29 May 2017)

Leodis said:


> To be fair to the bearded one, the lorry was bending left with the road and not turning left and there was a bus lane.



True, but there were also road works to the right of the lane meaning the available road space was being squeezed. In that scenario, and with uncertainty over the HGV's position as it was funneled forward, I'd err on the side of caution too.


----------



## Globalti (30 May 2017)

Just watched that video and I'm shocked to hear that the cameraman sounds a bit like me. But I wasn't there and I'm not a self-publicist wearing a camera on top of my head in the hope of getting some winning footage.


----------



## Welsh wheels (1 Jun 2017)

What else does the bearded guy think - if you're scared you shouldn't be fighting in a war?


----------



## davidphilips (1 Jun 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> What else does the bearded guy think - if you're scared you shouldn't be fighting in a war?



Lol Perhaps beardy does not think at all and thats why hes now an internet star, (star for lack of a better word)


----------



## Alan O (1 Jun 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> What else does the bearded guy think - if you're scared you shouldn't be fighting in a war?


If you're scared of sharp blades, you shouldn't shave?


----------



## jefmcg (1 Jun 2017)

No one cycling in broad daylight in hi viz and helmet can accuse anyone else of being afraid. 

I think someone already said this upthread, but it bears repeating.


----------



## Dan B (1 Jun 2017)

Alan O said:


> If you're scared of sharp blades, you shouldn't shave?


If you're scared of moose you shouldn't do the fandango.

Thunderbolts and lightning, on the other hand ...


----------

